# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  الهلال يبدا فى قطف عنب الممتاز والزعيم خارج الخدمة

## الصاااااقعة

*اول ضربة للزعيم من الجلافيط
كسب موافقة  المهاجم محمد عباس
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الهلال يتفق مع اشرف شيبوب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماتسمع ساي كلو هجايص
الهلال في حالة مادية زينا وكلو بالدين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*وماتنسي مدافع الامل عطبرة تمبش .. مدافع ممتاز وثابت متمكن يجيد قطع الكرات وانا شاهدته في مباراة امس امام الفلاح افسد كل هجمات الفلاح
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الهلال  يقترب جدا من حسم صفقة مدافع المنتخب 
ولاعب الخرطوم مصطفى كرشوم  . .

صح النوم
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الفرق كونت غرف تسجيلاتها وتتحرك تحت الظلام وفى العلن 
ونحن لا حس ولا خبر . .  كان الأمر لا يعنى النادى
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ماتسمع ساي كلو هجايص
الهلال في حالة مادية زينا وكلو بالدين



تحيات الحبيب الغالى كسلاوى 
دايما  قلبك ابيض
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*فى ظل هذا المجلس لن يكون هنالك تسجيلات جديدة الخوف من فقدان لاعبين بالكشف ...
الكاردينال يصول ويجول وسوداكال فى الحفظ والصون بكوبر
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الهلال يتردد فى حسم بعض اللاعبين بسبب مشاركتهم 
الافريقية مع انديتهم هذا العام
مصطفى كرشوم
محمد مصطفى
امجد اسماعيل
ياسر مزمل
أمير كمال
الليبى
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

تحيات الحبيب الغالى كسلاوى 
دايما  قلبك ابيض



وضميرو كمان !! 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الزنطور يحسم انتقال لاعبى اهلى شندى
حسن متوكل
ابراهيم النسور

ويقاتل  فى كسب ولاءالدين خضر 

صح النوم 

صح النوم

صح النوم
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اول علامات الفشل وعدم القدرة على متطلبات المرحلة هو ،!
إعادة قيد التاج ابراهيم  من الآن.  . .

سوداكال  . . بسد نيتك
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*للاسف الشديد امس الزناطير حسم أمر المدافع الفولازى احمد موسى
الشهير بتنمبش  . .. .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*وللعلم الهلال يخطط سرا لخالد النعسان اذا استغنى عنه المريخ
                        	*

----------

